# essential oil alcohol spray



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this, admittedly old, info on treating with essential oils talks about what they refer to as tracking strips

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/varroa2.htm

sheets of plexi covered with a slurry containing essential oils layed on the landing board so the bees walk through it and track the oils into the hive
they said it helped but made no spectacular claims 
how long has the young man been using this approach??

Dave


----------



## Edward G (Aug 26, 2006)

Is he a bootlegger on the side?

Where do you get pure grain alcohol?


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

You can get 190 proof Everclear at the store.
In some states its 180. 90-95% grain alcohol, used it back in the day to make hootch punch, lotsa koolaid from our rations and as little water as you could stand.

Not that I indulged, you understand. But others in my unit were die-hard users of said concoctions!

Albert


----------



## Edward G (Aug 26, 2006)

Even if it doesn't kill varroa, the bees won't be feeling any pain.

I think I'll stay with beer.

Ed G.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

hi edward, just wanted to shout out to another Maine beekeeper. I haven't seen that many on the board









This is a very interesting technique, I'm hoping more will post about it because I'd love to try it as part of my IPM!

Besides, it might to be fun havin that stuff kickin around for when the inlaws come over, hehe  









-K-


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Any thoughts on the choice of oils? Why fennel and clove? I've heard of (and used) a few different essential oils, but not those two.


----------

